# Converting a tivo into a DVR?



## robertojiron (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi fellas,
I have a quick question about my tivo stand alone series 2 unit.
Can it be modified so I can use it as just a dvr?
As you can see this unit is old and I only have basic cable tv service. I need to record a show that comes on while I am at work.
This tv has never been on line, or had a sub, 
Thanks for the help,


----------



## robertojiron (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't need tv guides nor to pay for a service that just won't help me much.
Can a series 2 tivo be told to record and pass the sub and pay?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

FYI - a Tivo _is_ a DVR and no, you can't use it to record without paying for the Tivo service.


----------

